# Silent Case aus Alu oder Stahl ?



## logikwoelkchen.css (22. September 2010)

ja hi 

doofe frage verlangt kluge köpfe

wenn ich einen silent rechner aufbau, nehm ich dann nen alu oder stahl case ?
zur zeit hab ich nen lianli in der nur noiseblocker mf12-s1 (600upm) rumdrehen. dennoch "brummt" es. reichen da schon dämmmatten von caseking oder muss da ein neues case aus stahl her ( stahl schwerer, weniger vibrationen ? ) oder hab ich nen denkfehler 

thx


----------



## elohim (22. September 2010)

logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> ja hi
> 
> doofe frage verlangt kluge köpfe
> 
> ...



zunächst mal die lüfter, fesplatten & netzteil entkoppeln. falls das nichts bringt bzw falls das schon geschehen ist,  kannst du recht günstige bitumenpappen verwenden gegen das brummen.... 

Inline Lüfter Entkopplung 60mm Entkoppler: Modding-Gehäuseteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Bitumenpappe zur Körperschalldämmung im Onlineshop


----------



## Gast20140710 (23. September 2010)

hab hier ein lian li PC7, ausschliesslich noctuas auf niedriger drehzahl (~600) -> sobald ich die festplatten dazuschalte, brummt es trotz dämmung und entkoppelung selbiger.

mein nächstes case wird probeweise mal kein alu


----------



## esszett (23. September 2010)

hallo logikwoelkchen.css...

grundsaetzlich ist das schon richtig: je schwerer das case, desto weniger vibrationen... daher koennen bitumenplatten an den tueren schonmal das gehaeuse ordentlich beschweren und vibrationen vermindern... aber: das sollte eben nur ein schritt auf dem weg zum leisen rechner sein... sobald irgendwelche festen teile (schrauben) ein selbst vibrierendes geraet (hdd, luefter etc.) halten, uebertragen sich die vibrationen auf das gehaeuse - auch bei dazwischen angebrachten gummipuffern, die gerne als entkoppplung betrachtet werden, aber in der praxis nicht wirklich was taugen...

richtig entkoppelt ist zB die festplatte erst, wenn sie wirklich komplett von vibrationen schluckendem, also verhaeltnismaeszig weichem material mit dem gehaeuse verbunden ist (bspw. gummiseile)... das naheliegende problem solcher entkopplerloesungen ist immer, dass dem transport des gehaeuses erstmal eine aufraeumaktion im case folgt 
(ich habe uebertrieben, ganz so schlimm ist es dann auch nicht, keine angst)

wenn die hdd allerdings entkoppelt ist, wirst du schnell merken, dass es eben nicht nur die an das case uebertragende vibrationen sind, die das brummen verursachen, sondern das reine laufgeraeusch der festplatte ebenso ein gewisses brummen ist, das, wenn du die hdd nicht komplett daemmst, auch nach drauszen dringt...

wenn dich das dann stoeren sollte, wird's erst richtig interessant 
fuer solche faelle kann ich dir dann die relativ guenstige, aber die so ziemlich effektivste variante "bitumenbox" empfehlen... wenn diese dann richtig entkoppelt ist, das gehaeuse sinnvoll und gezielt gedaemmt wurde und von sich aus leise komponenten verbaut wurden, dann wirst du von der "erzeugten", tatsaechlichen geraeuschlosigkeit erstaunt sein  ... wenn ich eigens werbung machen darf: ich hoere meinen rechner nicht - weder die 2 festplatten noch einen der 8 verbauten luefter... an diesem punkt angelangt, empfindet man dann eine status-led als sinnvolles indiz fuer einen laufenden rechner 

um zu deiner urspruenglichen frage zurueckzukehren: ich denke nicht, dass du dir ein neues gehaeuse kaufen musst... versuche lieber, das, was du hast, sinnvoll zu nutzen - und dann wirds auch keine vibrationen mehr geben, die dich stoeren...


grueSZe


----------



## Mr.joker (24. September 2010)

Hi,

wäre vielleicht noch die Frage, was für ein Lian Li?
Denn, es gibt womöglich welche, die mehr oder weniger gut als Silent-Gehäuse geeignet sind (ich ziele hier Richtung optimierten Luftstrom ab, da ja bei möglichst geringer Drehzahl und möglichst wenigen Lüftern möglichst gute Kühlung erreicht werden soll).

Bei den Lüftern an sich hast du ja schon eine gute Wahl getroffen, die sind ja auch schon sehr gut entkoppelt.

Grundsätzlich halte ich schon ein solides Stahlgehäuse für besser geeignet als Alu. Bei Alu wirst du im Zweifelsfalle mehr "Detailarbeit" leisten müssen (eine Bitumenmatte hier, eine Nachjustierung bei der Seitenwandeinpassung dort...).
Aber es geht auch mit einem Alu-Gehäuse, was andererseits auch wieder schade ist, da Alu eine viel höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat, als Stahl. D.h. im Zweifelsfalle kann das gesamte Gehäuse besser als "Kühlkörper" wirken. Das fällt dann durch die Dämmung natürlich größtenteils weg. Also, ein bisschen (je nach Kühlkonzept) werden die Temps dann schon steigen.

Meine Empfehlung, was Gehäusedämmung angeht: schau mal in diesem Ebay-Shop vorbei (Minibrainxx Akustikshop). Der link bringt dich direkt zu einem PC Schall Dämmset TYP 2, dieses dürfte wohl in den meisten Fällen eine gute Wahl sein. 


> Oberfläche mit Kugelprägung, daher größere Fläche zur Schallaufnahme.
> *Mehrschichtaufbau*, wirkt zuverlässig gegen lästigen Luft- *und* Körperschall. Akustikschaumauflage filtert breites Frequenzspektrum = *Luftschalldämpfung*.*Antidröhnschicht* verhindert Vibrationen und Körperschallübertragung, die z.B. durch unruhige Laufwerke verursacht werden = *Körperschalldämpfung*. Hochwertige *Oberflächenversiegelung* - kein Schmutz- u. Flüssigkeitseindringen.


Ich habe einach mal das erst beste Angebot (was die Menge angeht) vom Typ 2 rausgesucht. Es gibt die einzelnen Matten aber in so gut wie jeder Anzahl zu kaufen in diesem Shop. Du müsstest halt vorher bei dir ausmessen und dann ausrechnen wieviel Matten du von welcher Sorte brauchst.
Es gibt die Dämmsets vom Typ 1-4.

Wie mein Vorschreiber schon sehr schön deutlich gemacht hat, ist dies natürlich kein Allheilmittel.
Potentielle Krachmacher sind meist - wie schon erwähnt - Festplatten und natürlich auch aktive Grafikkarten. Da nützt dann auch die beste Dämmung nichts. Solche Probleme muss man bei der Ursache packen (beispielsweise aktive GraKa passiv machen etc.)
Meiner Meinung nach mit Sicherheit ein Krachmacher ist auch jedes aktiv belüftete Seriennetzteil, zumindest, wenn du dich der Geräuschlosigkeit annähern willst. Dann wirst du dir irgendwann Gedanken darüber machen müssen, evtl. ein Passiv-NT zu verbauen (z.B. aus der neuen Seasonic X-Series) oder dein vorhandenes mit einem leiseren idealerweise entkoppelten Lüfter zu modden, wovon natürlich offiziell strengstens abzuraten ist!


----------



## schlappe89 (24. September 2010)

Also ich weiß gar nicht was gegen Alu spricht. Ich hatte ein Lian Li P50 Gehäuse mit 6 gedrosselten BeQuiet Lüftern und das einzig hörbare war die Festplatte (WD 1TB Black).
Ganz ohne Dämmung.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (24. September 2010)

danke für euer feedback

es ist ein lian-li 7fn ( Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black )

beide festplatten sind aus der f3 reihe von samsung, beide mit nur 5400upm, beide in einem scythe quiet drive auf jeweils 2 shoggys

die graka wurde mit einem mk-13 ruhiggestellt

als lüfter kommen die langsamen von moiseblocker multiframe zum einsatz .. nur 600 upm ohne steuerung ( ein kleiner wind muss ja wehen )

und dennoch brummt es .. klar würde es ohne die maßnahmen mehr brummen .. aber es ist da und es nervt. 

ich werde es mal mit dem bitumenplatten versuchen ( dachte sowas sei giftig ? hab kids zu hause ^^ ) oder ich leg nen ziegelstein ins gehäuse xD


----------



## Domowoi (24. September 2010)

Entkoppel doch mal das Gehäuse an sich? Vielleicht kommt da ja zuviel an den Boden durch.


----------



## esszett (24. September 2010)

ok, die masznahmen fuer die hdds sollten reichen 

brummt das gehaeuse auch dann, wenn du die tueren abnimmst?
wenn ja: wo kommt es her? such die vibration! 
wenn nicht: welche komponenten haben potentiell kontakt zu den tueren?

bevor du bitumen verklebst, wuerde ich genau suchen, was das brummen verursacht... bei mir hatte bspw. schon die beruehrung einer der bitumenboxen mit den laufwerksschaechten dazu gefuehrt, dass dort vibrationen uebertragen wurden...

gruSZ


----------



## Mr.joker (24. September 2010)

Hmm... ein Brummen ist ja an sich schon ein niederfrequenter Ton. Bitumen ist eigentlich dazu da, Töne in tiefere Frequenzbereiche zu verschieben und somit für das menschliche Ohr "angenehmer" zu machen. Ich fürchte, dann wirst du den Ton damit auch nicht weg bekommen!
Bitumen riecht auch nicht so gut! (<- EDIT:Ist natürlich Geschmackssache! ) Da muss man ein wenig aufpassen, was man kauft. Viele verwenden mittlerweile aber soweit ich weiß irgendwelche nicht giftigen, nicht riechenden Ersatzstoffe. Aber da kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus.

Ansonsten hast du ja schon viel getan... da lässt sich nur mutmaßen...
vielleicht sind die Shoggys doch noch zu hart? Vielleicht mal eine Platte probeweise abklemmen und die andere (vorübergehend) noch weicher entkoppeln...
Wieviele Multiframes hast du denn am Laufen? Ich hatte mal ein Lancool K7 (Lian Li Ableger, auch aus Alu außen, nur der Body Stahl), da hatte ich zu Anfang drei 800er Scythe S-Flex drin, die aber gedrosselt auf ca. 400-500 upm liefen. Bzw. ich konnte die auch per Speedfan elegant alle drei ausschalten. Immer wenn ich die Dinger anlaufen ließ - und wenn's nur mit 400 upm war - war da auch so ein tiefes Brummen! Nur soviel zu "leisen" Lüftern. Zu viele davon sind dann irgendwann auch nicht mehr leise.
EDIT: Können ja bei deinem Gehäuse eigentlich nur zwei Lüfter sein! Trotzdem, die vielleicht mal einzeln oder auch beide abklemmen und dann lauschen...

Ein weiteres zähes Übel war das Netzteil. Zunächst hatte ich einen 1200er S-Flex entkoppelt verbaut. Aber ein leichtes Brummen war immer noch da... bei einem 800er S-Flex im NT war es dann weg, ebenso bei einem nachher endgültig verbauten NB XL1.

Soviel zu meiner Oddysee Richtung Silent-System. Vielleicht kannst du da ja was für dich rausziehen!


----------



## esszett (24. September 2010)

Mr.joker schrieb:


> Potentielle Krachmacher sind meist - wie schon erwähnt - Festplatten und  natürlich auch aktive Grafikkarten. Da nützt dann auch die beste  Dämmung nichts. Solche Probleme muss man bei der Ursache packen  (beispielsweise aktive GraKa passiv machen etc.)
> Meiner Meinung nach mit Sicherheit ein Krachmacher ist auch jedes aktiv  belüftete Seriennetzteil, zumindest, wenn du dich der Geräuschlosigkeit  annähern willst. Dann wirst du dir irgendwann Gedanken darüber machen  müssen, evtl. ein Passiv-NT zu verbauen (z.B. aus der neuen Seasonic  X-Series) oder dein vorhandenes mit einem leiseren idealerweise  entkoppelten Lüfter zu modden, wovon natürlich offiziell strengstens  abzuraten ist!



sorry, aber passive konstruktionen sind bei aktueller hardware illusorisch und auch fuer einen lautlosen rechner nicht ratsam (sofern es hier nicht um mobil-komponenten geht)... passive netzteile funktionieren nur dann halbwegs, wenn sie ihre eigene abwaerme ins innere des gehaeuses abgeben koennen, was aber den waermestress fuer andere komponenten noch erhoeht... graka und cpu (semi-)passiv zu betreiben waere sicher moeglich, wenn auch nicht wirklich ratsam, weil dann die gehaeuseluefter schneller drehen muessen, um akzeptable temperaturen zu bekommen... kurzum: gezielt luefter einsetzen... lieber mit einem zusaetzlichen, langsamen luefter den airflow (bspw durch den cpu-kuehler) aufrechterhalten als dem irrglauben "weniger luefter = leiser" erliegen...




Mr.joker schrieb:


> Hmm... ein Brummen ist ja an sich schon ein niederfrequenter Ton. Bitumen ist eigentlich dazu da, Töne in tiefere Frequenzbereiche zu verschieben und somit für das menschliche Ohr "angenehmer" zu machen. Ich fürchte, dann wirst du den Ton damit auch nicht weg bekommen!



bitumen verringert den koerperschall durch seine masse... das hat nix mit dem zu tun, was du dort schreibst... bitumen sorgt dafuer, dass potentiell schwingende teile zu schwer sind, um von einem vibrierendem teil selbst in schwingung gebracht zu werden... 

bspw. vibrationen sind koerperschall... koerperschall selbst kannst du nicht hoeren... das, was du hoeren kannst, ist der luftschall, der durch das vibrierende teil erzeugt wird... beschwerst du also bspw die seitentuer eines gehaeuses, kann diese nicht mehr so einfach in schwingung geraten und dieses tiefe brummen von sich geben... insofern daemmt bitumen nicht in dem sinn, wie man es vielleicht vermuten moechte, und es zieht auch keine toene in irgendein anderen frequenzbereich... alles, was bitumen macht, ist am schwingen hindern und damit den koerperschall, also die vibrationen, verringern...


gruSZ


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (24. September 2010)

es bleibt nichts außer den lüftern

es sind 5x multis s1 und 2x multis s2 .. die beiden schnellen für die graka und das nt ( lüfterwechsel ) .. bei bedarf drehen die hoch .. sonst leise ^^ .. leider kann ich die nicht auslesen. ist eine lian li steuerung mit drehrad.

selbst wenn ich die abklemme, höre ich aber die anderen s1 lüfter

hab schon über wakü nachgedacht, aber da brauch ich ja auch die lüfter. und selbst wenn ich nur passiv kühle, würde ich ja die pumpe hören =(

und selbst mit dämmen .. vorne müßte ja nen loch bleiben zwecks luft ansaugen .. damit kommt der lärm auch wieder zumir

letztendlich ist leistung und lautstärke immer ein kompromiss .. ich müßte wohl auf leistung verzichten


----------



## esszett (25. September 2010)

aehm... hoerst du nun eher luftrauschen oder irgendwelche vibrationen?
gegen luftrauschen hilft eigentlich nur das drosseln der luefter, gegen vibrationen finden sich meist mehrere wege (und ursachen)...

wenn du die upm der s2-luefter auslesen willst, ersetze einfach voruebergehend das gelbe kabel eines luefters, den du auslesen kannst, mit dem, der an der lianli-steuerung haengt...

wasserkuehlung ist m.e. nur bei rechnern interessant, die permanent am limit werkeln muessen, weil unter volllast die verbauten luefter am radiator nicht so schnell drehen muessen wie bei reiner luftkuehlung... bei "normaler" nutzung ist 'ne wasserkuehlung akustisch eher von nachteil, weil du 1. nicht um die luefter herumkommst und 2. die pumpe eine weitere potentielle laermquelle darstellt...

ansonsten stimme ich mit deinem posting ueberein, nur mit einer sache nicht:
"ich müßte wohl auf leistung verzichten"

es stimmt zwar, dass ein lautlos-rechner ein kompromiss ist, aber das heiszt nicht, dass du auf lesitung verzichten muesstest... es sei denn, du meinst mit "leistung", dass du alle bauteile gerne ans limit uebertakten moechtest... dann hast du natuerlich recht: das wird kaum lautlos gehen... ich sag immer: "ich will einen rechner, der schnell, leise UND kuehl ist"... die groeszte beschraenkung ist bei mir dann noch die zusaetzliche 4. bedingung: es darf nicht viel kosten 

ich weisz nicht, ob du mit der sache schon vertraut bist, aber fuer den fall, dass nicht, kann ich dir das thema "undervolting" empfehlen... zB meine cpu laeuft trotz 20%iger uebertaktung nur mit 90% der urspruenglich von intel vorgesehenen spannung... das resultat: obwohl die cpu schneller rechnet, erzeugt sie weniger abwaerme; weniger abwaerme=geringerer kuehlaufwand und langsamer drehende luefter...


gruSZ


----------



## Mr.joker (25. September 2010)

esszett schrieb:


> sorry, aber passive konstruktionen sind bei aktueller hardware illusorisch und auch fuer einen lautlosen rechner nicht ratsam (sofern es hier nicht um mobil-komponenten geht)... passive netzteile funktionieren nur dann halbwegs, wenn sie ihre eigene abwaerme ins innere des gehaeuses abgeben koennen, was aber den waermestress fuer andere komponenten noch erhoeht... graka und cpu (semi-)passiv zu betreiben waere sicher moeglich, wenn auch nicht wirklich ratsam, weil dann die gehaeuseluefter schneller drehen muessen, um akzeptable temperaturen zu bekommen...


Wer hat dir das denn erzählt?
Schon mal was von der neuen Seasonic X-Series gehört? Die hat 80+ Gold, ist somit so effektiv, dass sie kaum Verlustleistung in Form von Wärme hat. Wenn du dieses NT im Standart-Betrieb zu sagen wir 50% auslastest (bevor es hier wieder Mecker gibt: viele kaufen - warum auch immer - ein leicht überdimensioniertes NT und haben in der Praxis i.d.R. nicht mal eine 20% Auslastung!), wird es nicht mal handwarm. Lies dich mal in die Materie ein.
Außerdem, warum fährst du mich so von der Seite an? Ich hab ja nicht behauptet ein (sein) System vollpassiv machen zu wollen!  Ich kannte sein System ja bis dahin kaum bis gar nicht! Ich wollte nur eine Anregung geben, manchmal hat die ein oder andere Komponente im System durchaus das Potential passiv betrieben zu werden. Übrigens, gerade moderne CPUs, z.B. Dual-Cores haben da ein gutes Potential. Z.B. ein E8400 (fast schon nicht mehr "modern" ) braucht gerade mal ca. 40 Watt, nachzulesen hier (klick).
Und für was wohl gibt es passive GraKa's?
Und warum bringen Scyhte (Ninja 3) und Thermalright (HR-02) ganz aktuell neue Kühler raus mit dem Augenmerk auf passiven Betrieb?
Und Gehäuselüfter müssen auch nicht unbedingt schneller drehen bei passiven Komponenten, da gibt's so schnell keinen "Wärmestress", wenn du einen gescheiten Airflow hast!
*EDIT:*


esszett schrieb:


> sorry, aber passive konstruktionen sind bei aktueller hardware illusorisch...


Hab mir das gerade noch mal durchgelesen... der war ja echt gut! 
Ich empfehle dir, bevor du solcherlei Sprüche raushaust, überprüfe sie - wenigstens alle paar Jahre mal - auf Aktualität! *Ende, EDIT*



esszett schrieb:


> bitumen verringert den koerperschall durch seine masse... das hat nix mit dem zu tun, was du dort schreibst... bitumen sorgt dafuer, dass potentiell schwingende teile zu schwer sind, um von einem vibrierendem teil selbst in schwingung gebracht zu werden...
> 
> bspw. vibrationen sind koerperschall... koerperschall selbst kannst du nicht hoeren... das, was du hoeren kannst, ist der luftschall, der durch das vibrierende teil erzeugt wird...





esszett schrieb:


> aehm... hoerst du nun eher luftrauschen oder irgendwelche vibrationen?


Ähm... iss klar! Da bist du dir wohl selbst auf den Leim gegangen mit deiner Haarspalterrei?!  Gerade haben wir doch von dir gelernt, dass man Vibrationen nicht hören kann!
Bitumen kann sehr wohl das Frequenzspektrum verschieben, aber natürlich auch - und insofern danke für deine lehrerhafte Ergänzung! - Schwingungen erschweren/unterbinden.

*@logikwoelkchen.css:*
Bei 5 Lüftern in Kombination mit dem Alu-Case denke ich schon, dass WAHRSCHEINLICH die Lüfter die Ursache für das Brummen sind.
Ein Auslesen der Lüfter generell (auch der S1) wäre nicht schlecht. Denn du schreibst, deine S1 würden mit ca. 600 upm laufen (das könnte natürlich schon alleine auch reichen für die Vibrationen, äh, Körperschall (ach was weiß ich, man muss ja aufpassen, dass einem nicht jedes Wort zerlegt wird! )), aber falls sie ungedrosselt sind, sollten sie eher mit ca. 750 upm laufen. Vielleicht würde ja das Runterregeln des einen oder anderen Lüfters ja was bringen.
Ich würde die Lüfter wirklich mal testweise nacheinander anhalten und immer wieder horchen. Auch den NT Lüfter kann man mal kurz anhalten, indem man z.B. einen Stift (im ausgeschalteten Zustand) vorsichtig zwischen die Blätter schiebt und dann das System anschaltet. Natürlich sollte der Stift aus nichtleitendem Material bestehen und am besten noch Handschuhe tragen... und den Stift nicht an irgendwelche sonst. Komponenten im NT kommen... du weißt schon... das Übliche halt!

Ob dein Lüfter auf der GraKa sein muss, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wahscheinlich schon (hast du dir sicher was bei gedacht, dort den S2 drauf zu tun). Aber ich habe z.B. festgestellt, dass ein einblasender Lüfter für die Systemtemps keinen Effekt hat (zumindest nicht, wenn er eh schon auf ca. 400-600 upm gedrosselt ist). Es sei denn, du hast wirklich unmittelbar dahinter eine oder mehrere Festplatten liegen, die profitieren natürlich schon von dem Lufthauch. Wobei hier auch die Frage zu stellen ist, kommt es bei den HDD's auf ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger an? HDD's brauchen ja sogar eine gewisse Betriebstemperatur, um optimal zu funktionieren.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe z.B. einfach den (die) einblasenden Lüfter weg rationalisiert und mich statt dessen auf die Optimierung des Airflows durch die ausblasenden Lüfter gekümmert. Denn: Alles, was man an Luft rausbläst, fließt sowieso auch wieder über die davor vorgesehenen Öffnungen in Form von Frischluft nach.


----------



## esszett (25. September 2010)

Mr.joker schrieb:


> Wer hat dir das denn erzählt?
> Schon mal was von der neuen Seasonic X-Series gehört? Die hat 80+ Gold, ist somit so effektiv, dass sie kaum Verlustleistung in Form von Wärme hat. Wenn du dieses NT im Standart-Betrieb zu sagen wir 50% auslastest (bevor es hier wieder Mecker gibt: viele kaufen - warum auch immer - ein leicht überdimensioniertes NT und haben in der Praxis i.d.R. nicht mal eine 20% Auslastung!), wird es nicht mal handwarm. Lies dich mal in die Materie ein.



dass die seasonic-serie sehr effizient arbeitet, ist mir schon klar 
hast du die sogenannten semi-passiven netzteile mal atx-konform, also mit luefter auf der unterseite, verbaut? nee? mach mal, oder lies doch einfach entsprechende artikel... was passiert? richtig, die luefter laufen deutlich frueher an... warum? genau, die erzeugte abwaerme des netzteils kann nicht nach oben entweichen und muss somit mittels luefter aus dem netzteil geblasen werden... ich hab hier in einem rechner ein etwas aelteres 350w-komplett-passiv-netzteil, das atx-konform verbaut leider einen luefter braucht, der es von der hitze befreit - andernfalls: not-aus... soll heiszen, dass auch hocheffiziente netzteile abwaerme erzeugen, die sie bei nicht-atx-konformer einbauweise (also netzteil bspw. unten verbaut mit luefter nach oben zeigend) ins gehaeuse abgeben... egal, um wieviel k die luft dadurch nun ansteigt, aber sie steigt an und je nach last durchaus spuerbar (zB fuer andere komponenten)...




Mr.joker schrieb:


> Außerdem, warum fährst du mich so von der Seite an? Ich hab ja nicht behauptet ein (sein) System vollpassiv machen zu wollen!  Ich kannte sein System ja bis dahin kaum bis gar nicht! Ich wollte nur eine Anregung geben, manchmal hat die ein oder andere Komponente im System durchaus das Potential passiv betrieben zu werden. Übrigens, gerade moderne CPUs, z.B. Dual-Cores haben da ein gutes Potential. Z.B. ein E8400 (fast schon nicht mehr "modern" ) braucht gerade mal ca. 40 Watt, nachzulesen hier (klick).
> Und für was wohl gibt es passive GraKa's?
> Und warum bringen Scyhte (Ninja 3) und Thermalright (HR-02) ganz aktuell neue Kühler raus mit dem Augenmerk auf passiven Betrieb?
> Und Gehäuselüfter müssen auch nicht unbedingt schneller drehen bei passiven Komponenten, da gibt's so schnell keinen "Wärmestress", wenn du einen gescheiten Airflow hast!



ich wollte dich nicht von der seite anfahren, sondern lediglich deine ratschlaege relativieren... wenn dich das verletzt haben sollte, tut mir das natuerlich leid...

klar kannst du cpu und graka passiv betreiben - dachte nicht, etwas anderes behauptet zu haben 
aber falls du es noch nicht probiert haben solltest, probiere mal eine halbwegs moderne graka passiv und bei geraeuschlos agierenden gehaeuselueftern zu kuehlen... der sogenannte airflow hoert bei nicht perfekt abgedichtetem gehaeuse (bis auf luefteroeffnungen natuerlich) ziemlich genau nach dem luefter wieder auf und deine graka wird throtteln oder den betrieb voruebergehend komplett einstellen (alles erlebt und letzteres ist ebenfalls im netz nachzulesen am bsp. einer passiven ati hd4850 von gigabyte)...


bzgl. der cpu hatte ich hier vor einer weile mal einige luefterkonstellationen am bsp. meines rechners getestet... kurzes ergebnis: 2 unhoerbare 120mm-luefter @500rpm am cpu-kuehler reduzieren die kerntemps unter last um mehr als ~12k bei sonst gleichen bedingungen (der unterschied wird natuerlich umso kleiner, je schneller die gehaeuseluefter drehen)... klar sind luefter potentielle vibrationserzeuger, aber gegen vibrationen laesst sich i.d.r. etwas tun... daher sollte logikwoelkchen.css - und in dem punkt scheinen wir ja uebereinzustimmen  - die ursache der vibrationen ausfindig machen... 





Mr.joker schrieb:


> Ähm... iss klar! Da bist du dir wohl selbst auf den Leim gegangen mit deiner Haarspalterrei?!  Gerade haben wir doch von dir gelernt, dass man Vibrationen nicht hören kann!
> Bitumen kann sehr wohl das Frequenzspektrum verschieben, aber natürlich auch - und insofern danke für eine lehrerhafte Ergänzung! - Schwingungen erschweren/unterbinden.



eh ich schreibe "ob man die erzeugten schallwellen des vibirierenden teils hoert" frage ich lieber, ob man die vibrationen hoert - klar (wer hier nun haare spaltet )

jedenfalls: bitumen reflektiert sogar einen groszteil der schallwellen... die luftschallabsorbtionsfaehigkeiten von bitumen halten sich daher in sehr engen grenzen... deshalb gibt es ja bspw. auch diese kombinationsplatten, die du verlinkt hast und deren beschreibung sogar wunderbar das widerspiegelt, was ich gesagt habe...

gruSZ


----------



## Mr.joker (25. September 2010)

Bin dann raus!
Weiteres "Gegen-Argumentieren" scheint mir nicht sinnvoll, da zu sehr auf Streit gepolt, und da mache ich nicht mit!

Abonement gelöscht...

"auch schlafen ist eine Form von Kritik..."!


----------



## esszett (25. September 2010)

nur weil ich deinen aussagen nicht zustimme und dir auch so sachlich wie moeglich verdeutliche, warum, wirfst du mir streitlust vor? naja... ich schrieb sogar, dass ich keinesfalls vorhatte, dich von der seite anzufahren... auf mich wirkt es eher so, als waerst du der, der die sachliche ebene verlaesst und persoenlich wird... streitkultur? irgendwie mangelhaft, was?

sei's drum...


----------

